
Writing software is hard - mpweiher
https://m.signalvnoise.com/writing-software-is-hard-388d5e982ad9#.od0qik3k3
======
richardboegli
Already posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13266506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13266506)

